# Confusion about gloves



## djones (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi,

A very basic question but are the boxing gloves used in Muay Thai sparring the same as sparring boxing gloves??

I thought they were (I've just started Muay Thai) so decided to buy these 10oz 'sparring' gloves:

http://www.prosportuk.com/detail/10/34/2662







I got them today and they seem massive!!!! Also the thumb is fixed down.

I searched for "muay thai gloves" and "kickboxing gloves" and the ones you get back look the same. Im confused!!!

Here are a couple of pics of my actual gloves showing how wide they seem:

http://www.silcs.co.uk/g1.jpg

http://www.silcs.co.uk/g2.jpg


----------



## Rybot (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi djones,

I would assume the gloves used in boxing sparring are the same for muay thai, so long as the weights measure up. I know that my club only allows 16 oz. gloves in the ring and for serious sparring... For light sparring and bag work we use "bag gloves" which are considerably less padded. I can't see a reason why the gloves would be any different, surely they would be made to the same specifications. Can anyone clarify this for me?

Hope this helped.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 3, 2007)

Muay thai specific gloves that I've seen sometimes have a little more surface area, a little heavier, and some padding on the inside of the wrist (Kicks), but generally the same gloves work for both.

10oz is not a good weight for sparring.  14 min, preferably 16 or 18 oz.  10oz is more of a fight weight, not good for sparring.  I was able to quickly find this: http://www.ikfkickboxing.com/weights.htm as you can see, over 165 lbs even requires a 12 oz glove for amateur competition.

Thumbs are tied down to protect the thumb, and your partners eye.


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 4, 2007)

They look like a good glove and they don't look too big, but with them being 10oz you probably would want to use them as bag gloves.  I have used 10oz gloves in sparring and in fights and they were fine but they don't offer as much protection as a 14oz or 16oz pair would.  In Thailand the gloves used in muay thai fights are much smaller, usually around 8oz.  Try out the ones you have and go from there.  A good pair of gloves are one of the best investments you can make.


----------



## djones (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!!!

Looks like everybody thinks they will do then 

I was just worried I would look a total idiot with someting that was massively wrong. I've only been to Muay Thai 4 times and the reason I didn't buy them there is becasue they didnt seem to have any. I should have probably just asked but to be honest at the time I was a bit scared LOL


----------

